# bye bye TCR SL3, Hello 2014 Propel Sl1



## r1lee

Bike weighs in at 14.73lbs. So the frame is actually lighter then my TCR SL. I didn't want the 404's that came with the bike, instead my LBS swapped them for 202's which are going on my Trek Domane 6.9 Project One.

Still waiting for..

2 Tacx tao Carbon cages
Chris King Ceramic BB (forgot to give to them)
Giant SLR Integrated Bar/stem (not yet released, but is on the SL0)


----------



## spdntrxi

Looks fast standing still


----------



## Cannot

Beautiful!!


----------



## Diopena1

I saw one of these at my LBS, and man, it is sexy as hell!

Enjoy the new whip!


----------



## ttusomeone

That is a great looking bike. I'm still trying to decide between it and a couple other bikes, but seeing those pictures puts it in the lead again. If you don't mind, please post a short ride report once you get some miles on it. I'm curious how it compares to your TCR in turns of comfort, stiffness, climbing, etc.


----------



## r1lee

Sure, here's my review of the Propel so far.

This bike just rides wonderful. It's stiff enough, but not super stiff like the TCR SL. It doesn't have the same transfer of power, where when you pedal hard you can feel the bike lunge forward, but I don't think it was never meant to be that way. It provides the right amount of stiffness where it's not punishing you. Over the weekend, I spent 3.5hrs on this bike and did not feel tired one bit, where on my TCR, any ride over 2-3hrs was hard on the body. 

This bike is fast, not sure if that has anything to do with it being aero, or the fact that I felt fresher throughout the ride. I was able to keep a steady pace all throughout and the bike just wanted to go. I also noticed that even with the same measurements and the bike being the same geometry as the TCR, it just felt a little more relax. My LBS guy also said the same thing when he switched from his TCR SL over to the Propel. It was strange, we were both wondering why since the geometry to both bikes are the same. the Propel just seem to fit better, or feel better.

The brakes to this bike is its Achilles heel. They just suck.. they suck so much that I have to consider what my ride is going to before I decide to take the bike. I can't describe how badly they suck. If Dura Ace 9000 brakes are a 10, My old Ultegra an 8, I would have to give these a 3 or a 4. They do not inspire confidence, they are just outright scary. When on a fast descent, I have to brake early cause I feel the brakes are just going to disintegrate off the bike, or the force of the braking will just rip it out of bolts holding it down. 

Overall this bike is hands down so much better then the TCR SL. It's not as stiff where its punishing you, but stiff enough that transfer of power is perfect. Feels more relaxed, it's faster. If I were on a long stretch of road, or events then I knew were being patrolled by police where the roads are open for us to ride, this would be my bike of choice. I just don't have confidence in its braking abilities. 

It would be a hard choice to make between the TCR Advanced SL vs Propel Advanced SL. I love everything the propel is, even its design but the brakes are just to much of a concern for my everyday/only bike. But I'm lucky and glad to have another bike with Dura Ace brakes, that makes my choice easy, Propel please.


----------



## ttusomeone

Thank you for the review. That's good info about the brakes. That was something I was concerned about.


----------



## albert owen

Poor brakes! Not for me then. I live in hilly country where 40mph++ descents are a part of every ride. My TCR Advanced SL stays...........


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Wonder (assuming you could source a set) if the 'Fouriers' brakes used on the Belkin bikes are any improvement?


----------



## r1lee

I had contacted Fouriers just before i saw you message. They have gotten back to me quickly with a release date of October.

I'm waiting for their reply to the following two.

1. does your data support better braking power between your unit and the Giant original unit.
2. What are the weight difference between the two.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Interesting. I am on a SL Advanced currently, but it's racking up the miles as my race/training/cruiser bike. I have been wanting a race frame and since I already have a few Giants, maybe this is the way to go. Most of the races in my district are crits or flatish road races, so it might be a good fit.

Bike looks amazing btw.


----------



## Italianrider76

r1lee said:


> Overall this bike is hands down so much better then the TCR SL.


Is it really?


----------



## albert owen

In the TdF, Belkin's riders were offered a choice of Propel or TCR. The majority went for the TCR.
If the Pros didn't have to keep sponsors happy and got to choose what actually fits/works, then a lot of the hyped up new stuff wouldn't be used and companies would go bust, so next year Giant sponsored riders will _have_ to ride the Propel.

Wiggo rode last year's Olympic TT on a no-name frame. In the Tour of Britain TT he was on a Pinarello. What will he use at the Worlds?


----------



## r1lee

albert owen said:


> In the TdF, Belkin's riders were offered a choice of Propel or TCR. The majority went for the TCR.
> If the Pros didn't have to keep sponsors happy and got to choose what actually fits/works, then a lot of the hyped up new stuff wouldn't be used and companies would go bust, so next year Giant sponsored riders will _have_ to ride the Propel.
> 
> Wiggo rode last year's Olympic TT on a no-name frame. In the Tour of Britain TT he was on a Pinarello. What will he use at the Worlds?


The ttt and tt are team based but why is the road race country based?


----------



## icsloppl

Italianrider76 said:


> Is it really?


Not in my opinion. The difference in comfort / feel is mostly due to the ISP. The higher TCR models with ISP's feel similar. If you would like your TCR SL3 to feel similar (better actually) just install 25mm Michelin Pro4 Race's.

The Propel may be a superior event bike where speed is more important than handling, but other than that the TCR is a better choice. The brakes are a deal breaker for me in any case. I rode the Propel for only a few miles and really wasn't comfotable with the lack of braking ability. Demo before leaping...


----------



## Italianrider76

Yeah I don't really like where Giant is going with the new aero concept. I saw a few Propels the other day at the local Giant concept store and didn't really dig the look at all. Having said that I haven't ridden one so I could be missing something but yeah, I'm not in a hurry to get one.


----------



## jmitro

beautiful bike and nice review.

my LBS and race team sponsor is holding a Propel1 with SRAM red for me that I will demo this week; nice to know about the brakes although I'm mostly sold on the bike already.

to each his own; I definitely think the "aero" concept is overhyped and overstated, but like it or not it is the wave of the future and the future is now


----------



## jmitro

r1lee said:


> The brakes to this bike is its Achilles heel. They just suck.. they suck so much that I have to consider what my ride is going to before I decide to take the bike. I can't describe how badly they suck. If Dura Ace 9000 brakes are a 10, My old Ultegra an 8, I would have to give these a 3 or a 4. They do not inspire confidence, they are just outright scary. When on a fast descent, I have to brake early cause I feel the brakes are just going to disintegrate off the bike, or the force of the braking will just rip it out of bolts holding it down.


as another data point......on my 20 mile test ride, with stock brake pads and aluminum rims - braking seemed perfectly normal to me; in fact, better than braking with most of the carbon rims and carbon-specific pads I have used (including SwissStop yellow)

maybe your experience is related to your rims and pads, not so much the calipers or design?


----------



## r1lee

jmitro said:


> beautiful bike and nice review.
> 
> my LBS and race team sponsor is holding a Propel1 with SRAM red for me that I will demo this week; nice to know about the brakes although I'm mostly sold on the bike already.
> 
> to each his own; I definitely think the "aero" concept is overhyped and overstated, but like it or not it is the wave of the future and the future is now


I wanted red on my propel also, but I didn't like that frame color. I was trying to trade my da9000 with the sram 22 on my TCR. But my buddy wanted the sram.



jmitro said:


> as another data point......on my 20 mile test ride, with stock brake pads and aluminum rims - braking seemed perfectly normal to me; in fact, better than braking with most of the carbon rims and carbon-specific pads I have used (including SwissStop yellow)
> 
> maybe your experience is related to your rims and pads, not so much the calipers or design?


Well the 2014 come standard with carbon clinchers. The 2013 come with the pslr1 aero, so maybe the brakes work better.


----------



## swsimmons

Any updates? I just got my Propel and looking to do a brake upgrade ASAP.

Sidebar - anyone figure out how to mount their garmin to the Giant SLR bar/stem combo?


----------



## swsimmons

Just found them on Fourier ebay store. Any thoughts on best way to get feedback on how they work without pulling the trigger and hoping for the best ($325)?


----------



## jmitro

Edited; see above


----------



## jmitro

swsimmons said:


> Any updates? I just got my Propel and looking to do a brake upgrade ASAP.
> 
> Sidebar - anyone figure out how to mount their garmin to the Giant SLR bar/stem combo?


I now have zipp 303 carbon clinchers with Swiss stop yellow pads on my propel. The brakes work fine with either aluminum or carbon rims; as long as the pads are correct AND the brakes are set up correctly, the brakes are more than adequate. There is no reason to "upgrade" them


----------



## r1lee

swsimmons said:


> Any updates? I just got my Propel and looking to do a brake upgrade ASAP.
> 
> Sidebar - anyone figure out how to mount their garmin to the Giant SLR bar/stem combo?


I have my garmin attached to the handlebars instead of the stem. But as close to the stem as possible.

Also if you decide to upgrade to the slr integrated stem/bar, there's a computer mount for it.


----------



## swsimmons

r1lee said:


> I have my garmin attached to the handlebars instead of the stem. But as close to the stem as possible.
> 
> Also if you decide to upgrade to the slr integrated stem/bar, there's a computer mount for it.


Can you share purchase info details on the Garmin mount for bar/stem combo? I am intersted in the mount as I have mine on the handlebar and would rather it sit lower, and centered out front.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## swsimmons

I also ordered the Fourrier brakes and will let you know how they work in a few weeks...


----------



## exFictitiouZ

swsimmons said:


> I also ordered the Fourrier brakes and will let you know how they work in a few weeks...


Any updates on this?


----------



## CLTracer

swsimmons said:


> I also ordered the Fourrier brakes and will let you know how they work in a few weeks...


Better than DA9000. Worth every penny.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

CLTracer said:


> Better than DA9000. Worth every penny.


Presumably you have them on your bike? A fuller report would be nice with regard to how they are better than stock and DA9000


----------



## CLTracer

Sven_Nijs said:


> Presumably you have them on your bike? A fuller report would be nice with regard to how they are better than stock and DA9000


Sorry, was on my phone, so didn't want to type much. Yes, I have them, as do 3 others that I know with Propels. I have have an SL0, so started with the carbon TRP brakes. I switched to the alloys, but that didn't help much. One of my employees found the Fouriers online, so we ordered some. 

Straight out of the box, the difference is noticeable. We are 99.9% sure that Fouriers make the brakes for BMCs integrated TMR and TM bikes, too. They look identical. They are 1 ounce heavier for all four arms, but the quality level is so much better. The springs are much stronger, the cable bolt is an actual bolt, the toe-in adjustment is simple, and the spring adjustment screw actually works, without stripping. Installation is simple, with no need to change the cable housing. 

On the bike, there is no comparison. It's a "holy ****," difference. They are stronger than DA 9000 calipers, and I have multiple bikes with the 9000 calipers on there, so I am qualified to say that. But it's not just me, everyone else has said the same thing. The Fouriers brakes STOP. Modulation is fine, once you adjust, but I have to remind myself when I first get on the bike. 

All in all, I love my Propel. It's one of the best bikes I have owned, but the stock brakes suck so bad that it is really an issue. I have contacts at the top of the US Giant hierarchy and have repeatedly told them about the Fouriers brakes, so hopefully they will listen and dump the TRPs, or at least license/copy the design. 

Simply, order them and you will be so happy that you did. If not, message me and we will buy them off you, because I know others that will use them.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Many thanks for the in depth report!
It's not for me (I have a TCR SL) but a few fast friends in my bunch have the Propel and am sure would benefit from this upgrade.
Final question. Sourced direct from Fourier or via a bike shop? We're in Oz so it won't be local whichever way..


----------



## CLTracer

EBay. Do a search for Fouriers Propel. Legit seller. You'll have them in a few days.


----------



## r1lee

CLTracer said:


> EBay. Do a search for Fouriers Propel. Legit seller. You'll have them in a few days.


You say you have contacts right up the hierarchy at giant. Maybe you can help me out.
One of the owners son I've lost contact with. We use to hang out and ride motorcycles here in Toronto. But since he's moved back to china to work for giant we have lost touch.

You think you can help me out?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Got it and passed it on thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## CLTracer

r1lee said:


> You say you have contacts right up the hierarchy at giant. Maybe you can help me out.
> One of the owners son I've lost contact with. We use to hang out and ride motorcycles here in Toronto. But since he's moved back to china to work for giant we have lost touch.
> 
> You think you can help me out?


No. That's what Facebook is for.


----------



## TYH

swsimmons said:


> I also ordered the Fourrier brakes and will let you know how they work in a few weeks...


Dear Steve, can you let me know how did you get on with the Fouriers brakes on your Propel. 
My stock Giant brakes just keep on give me problems, and today I realized that the back left caliper (where the noodle goes in) is now fractured--not even know how that happened as I didn't have a crash or anything (just done a race yesterday too).
Thanks much!
TY


----------



## framesti

*Fourrier*



swsimmons said:


> I also ordered the Fourrier brakes and will let you know how they work in a few weeks...


 Where do you buy these? Do they word with wide rims?


----------



## TYH

framesti said:


> Where do you buy these? Do they word with wide rims?


You can get them through ebay:
Direct Mount Aero V Brake for Giant Propel F R CNC Machined Fouriers Logo Black | eBay

Not sure if it would work with wider rims, but the standard TRPs would. You'll need to remove a ring from where the brake pads sit.


----------



## albert owen

My LBS has a Propel in store. Very nice indeed and certainly the best looking bike in the shop. 
However, I am still puzzled as to why the Pros at Giant Shimano _seem_ to be favouring the TCR. Today in Paris Nice flat windless stage 2 - most (not all), as far as I can tell, were on TCRs. I have been seeing this in every race this year.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

framesti said:


> Do they word with wide rims?


They should do, as one of their selling points is "．Quick adjuster different rims width"
FOURIERS :: Products


----------



## r1lee

albert owen said:


> My LBS has a Propel in store. Very nice indeed and certainly the best looking bike in the shop.
> However, I am still puzzled as to why the Pros at Giant Shimano _seem_ to be favouring the TCR. Today in Paris Nice flat windless stage 2 - most (not all), as far as I can tell, were on TCRs. I have been seeing this in every race this year.


are you sure about that? All the win's I've seen are from the Propel. Not trying to be rude, but are you sure you know the difference between the two?

Degenkolb Wins Green at Paris-Nice! - News | Giant Bicycles | Canada

Degenkolb Wins, Takes Lead at Paris-Nice! - News | Giant Bicycles | Canada

Degenkolb Triples at Med Tour! - News | Giant Bicycles | Canada

The video below, at 1:05 you see all 4 giant shimano riders, they are all riding propels.

Kittel Scores the Triple at Dubai Tour! - News | Giant Bicycles | Canada


There's more from Kittel, but pointless to link.


----------



## albert owen

I'm absolutely sure *and* I do know the difference. TCRs are outnumbering Propels around 2:1 in the current Tirreno Adriatico for example. As a matter of fact Geshke was riding a TCR when coming 2nd to Contador in yesterday's stage.
I too have noted that the sprinters are using Propels.


----------



## r1lee

albert owen said:


> I'm absolutely sure *and* I do know the difference. TCRs are outnumbering Propels around 2:1 in the current Tirreno Adriatico for example. As a matter of fact Geshke was riding a TCR when coming 2nd to Contador in yesterday's stage.
> I too have noted that the sprinters are using Propels.


ok, just making sure. The TCR has always outnumbered the Propels since launch, even on the Blanco/Belkin team. 

Maybe some of them prefer the stiffness the TCR offers or the better braking.

on another note, Cycling Plus awarded the Propel Aero bike of the year.

Cycling Plus Names Propel Advanced Aero Bike of the Year! - News | Giant Bicycles | Canada


----------



## izza

Clearly the frames are very strong!!

Video: Anyone see Marcel Kittel lose the plot and throw his bike away at Tirreno-Adriatico? - Sticky Bottle


----------



## albert owen

The Group working to get Kittel back on today's Tirreno Adriatico sprint stage were evenly divided between TCRs and Propels. Kittel was on a Propel.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

izza said:


> Clearly the frames are very strong!!


Unlike his PRO Vibe bars it seems....


----------



## r1lee

Sven_Nijs said:


> Unlike his PRO Vibe bars it seems....


not sure why Pro doesn't release OD2 stems and integrated stem/bar for consumers. But they have them for the team.


----------



## Jhurst

To all concerned about purchasing a Propel because of the brakes....I almost got rid of my new 2013 Advanced SL Propel because of how bad the brakes were, wouldn't stop, wouldn't return to center, I didn't know brakes could be made that bad.....my bike shop spent hours working on them and determined they are just bad brakes. They called Giant up and they shipped out free 2015 Propel brakes basically no questions asked, got my bike back today and wow....what a difference. They actually feel like quality brakes/Shimano quality.


----------

